
Identify dog by image - valgaze
https://www.what-dog.net/
======
dbg31415
This tool just isn't very good. Needs to be calibrated. It misses the dog or
it misses the mark on virtually every photo I tried to upload.

* Bad Dog Match - Album on Imgur || [http://imgur.com/a/v8jin](http://imgur.com/a/v8jin)

Only got 1 picture right... (but it couldn't identify this same dog in other
pictures).

* Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet || [http://imgur.com/C4dXSfj](http://imgur.com/C4dXSfj)

~~~
dbg31415
I've updated the gallery with some more pictures. On the whole... my opinion
stands. The tool stinks.

But really it's setting out to do something stupid. Dogs are just dogs, this
concept of breed... it's not a great way to identify them.

We took some wolves, bred them down to get gentle and obedient pets... then
started getting silly about wanting dogs that were tiny or dogs that were big
or dogs with brown spots... and really that's all the "breeds" are is us
saying, "That's a dog with a red nose and pointy ears."

But once that dog has puppies with another dog, say one with brown nose and
floppy ears, the puppies are anyone's guess. They're back to just being
domesticated wolves again -- mutts.

My "Cattle Dog" is way too small, she's mixed with something else. She's only
30 pounds... The DNA test said that my "Pointer" was "Pit Bull" and "Grey
Hound" \-- which, if you accept "Pit Bull" as a breed, is roughly what
"Pointers" were made from -- and the tool sort of got some of the traits
right.

Correct -

[http://imgur.com/C4dXSfj](http://imgur.com/C4dXSfj)

[http://imgur.com/e7KkUTk](http://imgur.com/e7KkUTk)

[http://imgur.com/8YTVFnd](http://imgur.com/8YTVFnd) \- ish

[http://imgur.com/iUOYWP8](http://imgur.com/iUOYWP8) \- ish

Just humorously bad -

[http://imgur.com/CTJhpZx](http://imgur.com/CTJhpZx)

[http://imgur.com/Tep32aA](http://imgur.com/Tep32aA) (relative size of dog in
shot = chihuahua)

[http://imgur.com/ItkWja4](http://imgur.com/ItkWja4)

[http://imgur.com/dHIJJDl](http://imgur.com/dHIJJDl)

[http://imgur.com/yMxCoyR](http://imgur.com/yMxCoyR)

------
ry_ry
Running off the cognative services APIs I guess?

Already well-known, but for anybody who hasn't seen them and is interested in
playing with this sort of thing on the cheap, Microsoft have free (rate
limited) rest APIs available if you want to have a mooch...

[https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-
us/apis](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/apis)

------
nailer
Tried with Lierre the Borzoi
[https://www.instagram.com/zoifeathers](https://www.instagram.com/zoifeathers)
. Incorrectly guessed Golden Retriever, probably based on the fur length.
Skull length should be taken into account to help guess sighthounds.

------
Someone
There's also an iOS app DogSnap by Columbia University
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dogsnap/id532468586?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dogsnap/id532468586?mt=8))

I haven't tested it on dogs, but it is fun to use on human faces with kids
(might be fun at parties, too)

------
Asturaz
I'm not so good in dogs, but is this correct?
[https://imgur.com/a/cMSnT](https://imgur.com/a/cMSnT)

------
runnr_az
I love fun, kinda dumb demos of really sophisticated technology. Nice job!

------
maxdemarzi
Puppies come out as chihuahuas.

